

Ask HN: Does anyone really use Facebook graph search? - bugsbunny4341


======
na85
Certainly not. I barely use facebook at all.

It used to be a fun way to keep up with friends. Nowadays it's morphed into
some hideous shadow of its former self.

Modern facebook is just a platform for my middle-aged aunts to post the chain
letters and other bullshit that used to get thrown around in e-mails. That's
it.

------
malandrew
It's good for job searching. I had a friend trying to move to Brazil to get a
job as an architect and she used it to perform the following searches I
recommended to connect with people there:

(1) Friends of friends who live in Brazil (2) Friends of friends who live in
São Paulo (3) Friends of friends who live in Rio de Janeiro (4) People who
live in Brazil the are Architects (5) People who live in Brazil that like
Architecture etc.

With this she found a bunch of people she could reach out to that she has some
degree of connection. At the end of the day, many people are likely to help
someone that reaches out to them if there is a connection or common interest.

------
mansigandhi
I use it to find a list of friends in a given location like "Friends in
California" or "Friends in Oracle" and use that list to contact them for help
with our startup :) (I tend to lose track of the people on my friendlist, so
it helps)

------
meadhikari
Is it just me or there is some problem with the graph search. Everytime I try
to type something long, the page get redirected to somewhere else making the
feature unusable.

------
orchdork10159
Yes, I use it! Facebook has removed links to some basic views, such as "my
videos." Graph search lets me get to those sorts of queries however I want! :)

------
lorenzopicoli
At least where I live no. I have never used it and none of my friends neither

------
swiil
Just to stalk people...

------
ghostdiver
police, pedophiles, stalkers etc.

